# Do fog machines make people sick?



## The Archivist

I've heard that foggers that use mineral oil tend to make people wanna run to the bathroom after a while. True? If so, should you put signs up warning TOTs about this?


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've never had a problem with people being sick when exposed to store bought fog juice.

Where did you hear this?


----------



## The Archivist

down at ghost train one year, someone swapped out the fog juice with mineral oil. ( I didn't find out what happened till after the fact. I was on the opposite end working security.) We had members positioned at the primary station running for the john constantly. Also had a few guests running for the port a john as well.


----------



## Hauntiholik

You should never use anything other than fog juice in fog machines. Using anything else is toxic and you're asking for a lawsuit.

discussion about fog juice


----------



## The Archivist

not my doing. My job is setting up the West End (go to http://www.lals.org/index.html, click on galleries, halloween 2008 to see some of the stuff I help with.) There's also a track diagram onsite. I help set up an area known as Spiders, West End Graveyard, and Ghost Carousel. Unfortunately the positions of the scenes are not located on the map. On Halloween itself and the other days that we run (usually the 2 weeks leading up to the 31st), I am working security. The foggers are someone else's responsiblity (they're on the East End).


----------



## scareme

Looks really cool! How many people go through in a season? How long does the ride take? I bet you have a really good time working there.


----------



## Revenant

An actual oil-based fogger, running properly, puts out the best fog/smoke and is probably less noxious than water-based fogs (with the exception of Froggy's, which is the best and least offensive water based fog I've ever breathed). In Hollywood they use oil-based fog almost exclusively because it lasts the longest, it's a dry fog, and is the best quality. Putting oil in a water-based fogger is just plain stupid.


----------



## Aquayne

Mineral based fog is made using compressed air forced through tiny holes in a copper high pressure tube. The tube is submerged in a vat of mineral oil. It is cool, dry, and lasts. I have read online that it is irritating to the lungs. I wonder if this is true? 
Revenant, is it pure mineral oil they use or something else? Glycerin is the active ingredient in water based units NOT mineral oil.


----------



## joker

The Archivist said:


> not my doing. My job is setting up the West End (go to http://www.lals.org/index.html, click on galleries, halloween 2008 to see some of the stuff I help with.) There's also a track diagram onsite. I help set up an area known as Spiders, West End Graveyard, and Ghost Carousel. Unfortunately the positions of the scenes are not located on the map. On Halloween itself and the other days that we run (usually the 2 weeks leading up to the 31st), I am working security. The foggers are someone else's responsiblity (they're on the East End).












hahahaha....get many complaints about this?


----------



## The Archivist

No actually. Many people like it. But it does need improvement. This year we hope to put in a human rotissere and some other animation or maybe better lighting/sound effects. Some of the locomotives are rather loud and the engineers tend to blow right past them at high speed just because they feel that since they have seen it before, the guests won't notice.<snort, shaking head slowly> Every night, we have to remind them to slow down.


----------



## joker

The Archivist said:


> No actually. Many people like it. But it does need improvement. This year we hope to put in a human rotissere and some other animation or maybe better lighting/sound effects. Some of the locomotives are rather loud and the engineers tend to blow right past them at high speed just because they feel that since they have seen it before, the guests won't notice.<snort, shaking head slowly> Every night, we have to remind them to slow down.


Actually I was referring to the "u can't beat r meat" signage...lol


----------



## The Archivist

We have had a few of the older members complain. But they usually don't stay around long enough on the runs for us to worry about. We do cover it up during the Sunday daytime runs when we get a lot of little kids. But as soon as night falls...


----------



## Aquayne

Is there a professional mineral oil fogger on the market?


----------



## brane

*Mineral oil*

Hello,

This is a cool site, nice layout.

I am new to your forum and have a fog machine question that relates to automotive use. I am trying to build a smoke machine to use in finding vacuum leaks, oil-leaks, exhaust leaks,etc, strictly for use on an automobile and I will be the only one using it.

I have seen recipes for using mineral oil in fog machines, I just want to know what the odds of the machine making smoke with mineral oil. The mineral oil is preferred over the other fluids because water is not so good on the inside of engines, sensors, etc. I have purchased a 700 watt machine by American DJ, fog storm 700, this one-

http://www.americandj.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=1202&MainId=2&Category=Fog_Haze_Machines

There are commercial smoke machines made for this kind of diagnostic work, but they are outside of what this shade-tree mechanic can afford. A link to one is here- http://www.smokewizard.com/

I know this is a little different than what your average forum member is asking, any thought, comments, or help would be greatly appreciated.

- Brent


----------



## The_Caretaker

Try this link: http://www.iosphere.net/~rheslip/html/fog_machine.html for mineral oil fogger


----------



## niblique71

What a GREAT Site. I can't Imagine how much time, Money, and effort goes into maintaining everything. I wish I coud travel the 3200 miles to visit and admire the craftmanship.


----------



## brane

Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------

